# I believe that arresting UberX drivers is the right way to beat UberX.



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I do not want to "hurt" any driver. Financially or otherwise... Uber pays EVERY fine! So that is not an issue.

I offer to assist any new driver into a licensed vehicle.

I however will not be threatened, intimidated or bullied by Uber, or any of the thousands of staff and trolls they have across the world who inflict their social media attacks on anything not Uber.

Here are the rules of Uber (& I find it incredible that most drivers are clearly not happy yet afraid to actually do something)

*1st RULE: You do not talk about UBER.*
*2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about UBER.*

*3rd RULE: If someone says "Lyft" or goes public, taps the media or whatever upsets UBER they are deactivated.*

*and so on...
*
Now, I appreciate that many UberX drivers are on this forum but I ask you please try to apply objectivity and imagine you were licensed and UberX started stealing your livelihood and misleading drivers, eventually to only not only pay a whole load less than was the norm but to also take a whopping 20% (oops an ever increasing %) form the lot!

I hope some of you see the long term good this action is trying to achieve...

I will not stop until UberX is defeated and I don't just mean in Australia - This will be an international campaign and it is just the start... plenty more to come and those who want to live under the rules of Uber, you deserve better!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

We are all a little crazy. You made the news, but there is no chance of stopping the Uber train.


----------



## nai101 (Oct 20, 2014)

I went to go work for a chauffeur company and I get to keep the car at my place each time I use a chauffeur vehicle that's not in my name I still have to pay the vehicle owner a percentage of the take so dont know what you're whinging a out


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

So you worked legally - UberX most place is 100% illegal - criminal - hence the arrests - about to arrest another driver now!

*Arresting Uber vs. The $17 Billion Giant. It really is a transport war now.*

Read this for some tech perspective, a traditionally supportive of Uber follower...

UK publishing stories as are US

When arrests get filmed live on the news that I do we'll see if I can't stop the UberX train...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Quite possibly the silliest thread I have read on here.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

i used to work as indirect sales for a big wireless carrier. Then one day, amazon and best buy and the whole internet started selling phones as did bunch of online websites. They gave what was back then the fancy "it" phones away for free. I worked in a mom and pop store. the phone costs us more than direct wireless stores. Sure, I *****ed about amazon,wirefly,bestbuy because they would sell the phones for $50 or free, vs $99.99 or $199.99 thru us. I *****ed about it because I LOST money. then one day I looked at it and a lot of these folks came back to us, *****ing about the service from these cheap service places they got their phones from. I used that to sell them the "you get what you pay for" and eventually I got them to spend $$ not because of the product, but because of SERVICE AKA ME.

honestly look at yourself and think. I've come to learn that the ones who ***** the most about things being unfair, cheap,etc are the ones who lack the motivation,drive to exceed and simply wish to keep the status quo and give bare minimum service. you need to give customers a reason why to pick you vs the cheap shit out there and you don't want to. Be honest. You don't because that entails actually putting effort. And deep down you wish you had come up with uber long ago.

And for you to wish decent people to get arrested screams like a poor loser, whiny child attitude. Grow up. That's just bad karma for you.


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think arresting drivers who are making pennies in comparison to the money that Uber is making is really going to win a lot of fans amongst the drivers. Especially not the ones who get placed under a citizens' arrest. This is what I want to know Russell. If I were driving you, and you arrested me, why would I then want to work with you to legitimize? I'd probably be pissed at you for inconveniencing my time and costing me fares.

I'll tell you something. I've researched what it would take for me to "get legitimate" so to speak here in Los Angeles so I could drive for a limo or black car service, and I may eventually do it if I find that I really enjoy spending my nights driving and don't get more wicked leg cramps like the ones that knocked me out of commission my second weekend (third weekend I was fine.) But starting up, already slightly behind on bills (Uber has helped me catch up in a hurry AND take my kids on a fun weekend outing,) I couldn't afford it right away from what I could tell and I wasn't sure if I was really going to like driving for that sort of service. Now? I'm more inclined to try to "get legitimate" and if the other "side gig" I am trying to get doesn't pan out in the next couple months then I will probably go ahead and do it.

But I'm not going to do it with the help of someone who gets in my car and announces that I am under arrest. I'm not going to trust someone who does that to me. And I can't imagine that most of the drivers you take this action against will be too thrilled about it either.

There has to be a better way. Unlike Option 4....I don't think you're stupid. But I do think that if you don't handle this right that longer-term you could turn off more drivers than you turn on.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anybody feel street level drug dealers should not be arrested?

The analogy fits perfectly as in both cases the person taking all the risk "retailer" makes little and the "wholesaler" make a lot.

I feel sorry for anybody that has to work UberX in a country were it is illegal.

Shows the true colours of Santander aswell.

As they must surely know UberX drivers that they are leasing cars to are operating outside the law from an Insurance perspective.

Maybe the Colonies should take a look at the UK to see how UberX can be done legally.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Does anybody feel street level drug dealers should not be arrested?
> 
> The analogy fits perfectly as in both cases the person taking all the risk "retailer" makes little and the "wholesaler" make a lot.
> 
> ...


I was going to make a similar comparison.

This guy should be going to Travis house and "arresting" him or an least be a pain in the ass at corporate somehow.

But instead all he's accomplishing is messing with lowly driver's time/money.

Lowlife stuff.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> Now, I appreciate that many UberX drivers are on this forum but I ask you please try to apply objectivity and imagine you were licensed and UberX started stealing your livelihood and misleading drivers, eventually to only not only pay a whole load less than was the norm but to also take a whopping 20% (oops an ever increasing %) form the lot!
> 
> I hope some of you see the long term good this action is trying to achieve...
> 
> I will not stop until UberX is defeated and I don't just mean in Australia - This will be an international campaign and it is just the start... plenty more to come and those who want to live under the rules of Uber, you deserve better!


The problem with you and the taxi industry is that you've allowed yourselves to be fleeced by unfair taxes, licensing fees, etc. for years.

So now a technology/concept comes along and it is clear that things will never again be as they were but you still want to piss in the wind to no avail instead of going against the people who over regulated your profession to begin with and aren't allowing you to be competitive.

Uber has its problems but you're pretty much barking up the wrong tree.

Instead of asking why Uber isn't being more regulated, you should be wondering why drivers like you are being over regulated.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

driveLA said:


> The problem with you and the taxi industry is that you've allowed yourselves to be fleeced by unfair taxes, licensing fees, etc. for years.
> 
> So now a technology/concept comes along and it is clear that things will never again be as they were but you still want to piss in the wind to no avail instead of going against the people who over regulated your profession to begin with and aren't allowing you to be competitive.
> 
> ...


So are you operating with proper Taxi/Commercial Insurance?

Or using your private care illegally without informing your insurance company?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If it was illegal the 2 cops that have pulled me over while ubering with passengers in the back seat would have arrested me. 

It's a grey area is all. Not my fault the government, insurance companies, etc. move like snails and haven't figured out how to work with something that obviously is going to become the norm. 

Ya Uber can stop being jackasses when it comes to certain things but like I said, you guys would be smart to learn who your enemies really are.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you informed your Insurance provider that you use your car for Uber?

My enemies are those taking passengers for Hire and Reward without proper Insurance coverage.

I believe me coverage is £5million would need to double check.

Hopefully your confidence won't take a dent if you are unlucky enough to be involved in a collision when out Ubering


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Heh, this guy gets called out and shit on by everyone in his first thread, so he makes a new one and tries to get support. Dude, give up, you are failing. Even the police told you to stop when you tried your "citizens arrest" bullshit lol.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

driveLA said:


> The problem with you and the taxi industry is that you've allowed yourselves to be fleeced by unfair taxes, licensing fees, etc. for years.
> 
> So now a technology/concept comes along and it is clear that things will never again be as they were but you still want to piss in the wind to no avail instead of going against the people who over regulated your profession to begin with and aren't allowing you to be competitive.
> 
> ...


Your analogy is false. Yes the taxi industry does suck and is indeed "controlled poverty".

Yet Uber is worse. It replaces tens of thousands of people who drive legally to feed their families and changes them to hundreds of thousands looking to get a few bucks.

Sometimes disruption simply ****s up families.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

floridog said:


> It replaces tens of thousands of people who drive legally to feed their families and changes them to tens of thousands looking to feed their families while proving a higher quality service.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I keep arresting people in Sydney - the message is sinking in - HERE across Australia UberX is 100% unlicensed & illegal if the proper plates are not on the vehicle. 

The media is now pushing that angle.

What is reprehensible is the fact that Uber lies to the drivers... "grey" area - Utter BS - it is totally illegal.

As more drivers get arrested and potentially even lose their license and face $220,000 per drive (2 offences upper limit at court - likely due to the constant and many thousands of offences Uber are committing) and is there an absolute guarantee Uber will pay.

Uber owe a lot of drivers money - referrals not paid for - bonuses - guarantees withdrawn or not honoured. 

They tell the courts where to go - and good luck trying to collect that last fortnights pay when they do finally crash - it will be sudden and the investors will suck out every last cent of YOUR $$$

They will study Uber in years to come - "How on earth did they get away with it for so long?" will be the focus...


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

How about telling Obama (US President) your grand plan, Russell? The US immigration problem would be solved overnight.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

try to arrest me you silly twit, I'll straight up kick your ass


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Does anybody feel street level drug dealers should not be arrested?


I know right. Those poor drug dealers! They're just trying to make a living man. The cops should completely ignore them and only go after the BIG TUNA.

Russell's actions are exposing Uber's true self, much like in the story The Emporer has no Clothes. The drivers are inconvenienced, but as we all know, Uber just loves paying your fines, so the drivers are not ruined by any means.

Anyway, God Bless you Russell. I totally understand your mission, and you have my full support. I might just do a little research on matters of law here in Boston myself. New England UberX people...watch your back.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I know right. Those poor drug dealers! They're just trying to make a living man. The cops should completely ignore them and only go after the BIG TUNA.
> 
> Russell's actions are exposing Uber's true self, much like in the story The Emporer has no Clothes. The drivers are inconvenienced, but as we all know, Uber just loves paying your fines, so the drivers are not ruined by any means.
> 
> Anyway, God Bless you Russell. I totally understand your mission, and you have my full support. I might just do a little research on matters of law here in Boston myself. New England UberX people...watch your back.


Wont be long before you are on newspaper for being beaten up by some group of drivers or even riders


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Wont be long before you are on newspaper for being beaten up by some group of drivers


I guess I shouldn't expect much better from people who are making a living doing illegal stuff.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I guess I shouldn't expect much better from people who are making a living doing illegal stuff.


Not every driver is doing this illegal, some are using Uber as their platform, as a way to get customer for their companies.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I guess I shouldn't expect much better from people who are making a living doing illegal stuff.


also a person who goes after a driver, not the company is a lowlife. They know they cant go after company so why not hurt the poorest of the poor. Real nice job.

Uber replaces these drivers faster than you can stop Uber. Your little plan will not work.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Not every driver is doing this illegal, some are using Uber as their platform, as a way to get customer for their companies.


That's fine. We are only talking about the criminals here.



Elmoooy said:


> also a person who goes after a driver, not the company is a lowlife. They know they cant go after company so why not hurt the poorest of the poor. Real nice job.
> 
> Uber replaces these drivers faster than you can stop Uber. Your little plan will not work.


Be sure to name-call a cop "lowlife" the next time he arrests a petty drug dealer on the street. Why didn't he go after the BIG TUNA instead???

I'm sure Russell can tell you all about his successes on the PR side of things. This isn't about getting drivers off the road; it's about the (very) negative PR that comes with every arrest.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> That's fine. We are only talking about the criminals here.
> 
> Be sure to name-call a cop "lowlife" the next time he arrests a petty drug dealer on the street. Why didn't he go after the BIG TUNA instead???
> 
> I'm sure Russell can tell you all about his successes on the PR side of things. This isn't about getting drivers off the road; it's about the (very) negative PR that comes with every arrest.


Don't expect to win points with us in here if you are going down that path, expect to get banned from this forum.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

A cop arresting a murder, drug dealer is MUCH different than a cop going after a Uber Driver.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Don't expect to win points with us in here if you are going down that path, expect to get banned from this forum.


More threats from an UberX driver. Funny, people who are in the right usually don't threaten others with beatings and banishment.


Elmoooy said:


> A cop arresting a murder, drug dealer is MUCH different than a cop going after a Uber Driver.


Didn't say anything about a murder. Most petty drug dealers are not murderers.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> More threats from an UberX driver. Funny, people who are in the right usually don't threaten others with beatings and banishment.
> 
> Didn't say anything about a murder. Most petty drug dealers are not murderers.


I never threatened you with beating - Just saying that a lot of people have already expressed their feelings. But yeah you should be banned from this forum if you are going to try to entrapment our drivers. I don't think it matters if I am legal or not. (I have commercial insurance and am in process of getting LS plates) You should go anyways.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a sixth option: I hope the OP gets anal warts and quits inciting any action that takes the money out of the pockets of hard working UberX drivers


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> More threats from an UberX driver. Funny, people who are in the right usually don't threaten others with beatings and banishment.
> 
> Didn't say anything about a murder. Most petty drug dealers are not murderers.


So, if your intentions here are not making friends, what are you intentions here? why are you on the forum?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Wont be long before you are on newspaper for being beaten up by some group of drivers or even riders


This would be on the Uber service newspaper on demand, right!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> So, if your intentions here are not making friends, what are you intentions here? why are you on the forum?


You sure do make a lot of assumptions.

I love people who make a living driving other people around in their vehicles. I think it's cool. What I don't think is cool is breaking the law, and I am surprised that wanting those who break the law to get arrested is somehow abhorrent to you.

And this isn't some nonsense law that breaking doesn't hurt anybody. There are serious risks at stake when it comes to driving people around commercially. For example, anyone driving around people without commercial insurance is committing a crime and putting their passengers at extreme risk. And no, Uber's vague million dollar thing is not good enough. It wasn't good enough in Nevada, that's for sure.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

so now we uber drivers are nothing but cartel drug errand boys now? I wonder if we make it to the most wanted list now. You know, one mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> You sure do make a lot of assumptions.
> 
> I love people who make a living driving other people around in their vehicles. I think it's cool. What I don't think is cool is breaking the law, and I am surprised that wanting those who break the law to get arrested is somehow abhorrent to you.
> 
> And this isn't some nonsense law that breaking doesn't hurt anybody. There are serious risks at stake when it comes to driving people around commercially. For example, anyone driving around people without commercial insurance is committing a crime and putting their passengers at extreme risk. And no, Uber's vague million dollar thing is not good enough. It wasn't good enough in Nevada, that's for sure.


What is abhorrent to me is you classify Uber drivers as a drug dealers, people who intentionally participate in criminal activity. (mind you many drug dealers already have a rap sheet)

Many of drivers who drive for Uber has no idea that their insurance will say no. This brings me back to my original point, arresting Uber Drivers will NOT help anybody. Uber will just replace them tomorrow with three new drivers.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> What is abhorrent to me is you classify Uber drivers as a drug dealers, people who intentionally participate in criminal activity. (mind you many drug dealers already have a rap sheet)
> 
> Many of drivers who drive for Uber has no idea that their insurance will say no. This brings me back to my original point, arresting Uber Drivers will NOT help anybody. Uber will just replace them tomorrow with three new drivers.


Ignorance of the law is not an excuse.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I have a sixth option: I hope the OP gets anal warts and quits inciting any action that *takes the money out of the pockets of hard working UberX drivers*


Aren't Dallas UberX Drivers operating in violation of city laws, And* taking the money out of the pockets of hard working Dallas Cab Drivers?*


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Aren't Dallas UberX Drivers operating in violation of city laws, And* taking the money out of the pockets of hard working Dallas Cab Drivers?*


Umm. No.

Also the only thing taking money out of cabbies pockets is their inability to comprehend basic English and follow personal hygiene codes. Cabbies that adhere to these basic principles are still thriving.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Also, I resent the implication that cabbies lives are somehow more valuable than those who drive for UberX. What happens to them is their business, but we ALL have people we have to provide for.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Umm. No.



Umm Yes!
UberX drivers are currently operating in violation of Dallas city law. Not to mention without adequate 'App On' Primary commercial insurance.

http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unf..._finally_out_of_vonciel_jones_hills_hands.php

The rest of your comment is just hateful drivel, not even worthy of a response.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Also, I resent the implication that cabbies lives are somehow more valuable than those who drive for UberX.


No one made that implication. You are the first one to say that.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Also, I resent the implication that cabbies lives are somehow more valuable than those who drive for UberX. What happens to them is their business, but we ALL have people we have to provide for.


They're "more valuable" in the sense that we should always favor workers who are following the law over workers who are breaking the law. Pretty simple.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No one made that implication. You are the first one to say that.


I said it. You implied it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I said it. You implied it.


I made no such implication, and you know that.
You seem to think that it's okay for UberX drivers to operate in violation of local laws, and any action to force compliance is taking money away from UberX drivers. Yet it's the illegally operating UberX Drivers who are in fact taking money away from legally operating Cab Drivers.

And then you go on to hurl insults on these Cab Drivers. There is a lot of faux self justification in that stance.

Edit: I will categorically state that in no way do I condone Russell's actions in arresting UberX Drivers in Sydney Australia.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I said it. You implied it.


You are dead on right.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

My feeling about this UberX Drivers Vs Cab Drivers has been fairly consistent from the beginning of this year, when I started paying attention to the issue.
UberX Drivers are just normal folks trying to make a living or supplement their income. They are just using the opportunity presented to them by the Uber App. I have good friends who drive UberX in Chicago.

But it disturbs me when UberX drivers say stuff that portrays Cab Drivers as somehow less than human.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I said it. You implied it.





DjTim said:


> You are dead on right.


Prove it.
I challenge you both!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

So, I'm just going to throw down the gauntlet here, and let the nastiness ensue.

Cab drivers hate Uber, Uber hates cab drivers. It's because of the "regulations" that are in place, that are supposed to keep the cab drivers in-line and cab drivers don't even follow their own ****ing regulations or rules. I can't tell you the last time I ever had a pleasant cab ride - end of story. Maybe there are good cab drivers out there, that run a clean vehicle, that don't smell like they haven't taken a shower in months, but they are few and far between. It's just that simple. Demographics don't lie, your average cab driver isn't well educated, takes advantage of people because they feel they can get away with it. If you want to fly under the radar of "Hey all cab drivers pay their licenses, and fees and whatever" then follow your own damn rules and clean up your own house before stepping into mine.

In the eyes of the law, yes I'm possibly driving illegally with missing taxes, licenses, even insurance. Every single rider I pick up says they will never take a cab again. Most don't even bring up price, it's that they don't want to deal with some of the scum drivers that get their "regulated" licenses and pay the taxes. 

Now - maybe the cab drivers that post here run a tight ship, and do follow the rules, keep things clean and give a pleasant ride to places - but it's not common and I'm sorry but you are working against the general preconceived notion of what other other cab drivers put out there and suck ass.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Prove it.
> I challenge you both!


I don't want to personally attack you. There is no need. Your post history tells which line you stand on. No one can fault you on that - your in deep with the cab business, and really I don't think there's anything wrong with that.

Implied or not - you are on the side of regulations and generally rideshare drivers aren't following the regulations. What I don't like is the fud that is thrown around that rideshare drivers are not safe or a good alternative to taxi service.

Are we going to beat a dead horse now?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't want to personally attack you. There is no need. Your post history tells which line you stand on. No one can fault you on that - your in deep with the cab business, and really I don't think there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Implied or not - you are on the side of regulations and generally rideshare drivers aren't following the regulations. What I don't like is the fud that is thrown around that rideshare drivers are not safe or a good alternative to taxi service.
> 
> Are we going to beat a dead horse now?


So you throw around sweeping generalizations about taxi drivers, then cry foul when the same is done to "rideshare" drivers? (the "rideshare" is in quotes because everyone knows Uber is just a glorified taxi service.)


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> So you throw around sweeping generalizations about taxi drivers, then cry foul when the same is done to "rideshare" drivers? (the "rideshare" is in quotes because everyone knows Uber is just a glorified taxi service.)


I do.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> So, I'm just going to throw down the gauntlet here, and let the nastiness ensue.


I'm not going to read your diatribe and parse through it!


DjTim said:


> You are dead on right.





UberRey said:


> Also, I resent the implication that cabbies lives are somehow more valuable than those who drive for UberX. What


And you agreed with that.


DjTim said:


> Implied or not - you are on the side of regulations and generally rideshare drivers aren't following the regulations.


*There is a world of difference in my stance on equity in regulations and you @DjTim & @UberRey saying that I implied that cabbies lives are more valuable than UberX Drivers.*

*It's one thing not to like my stance but it's another thing to paint me as an UberX Driver Hater!*


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Russell said:


> I do not want to "hurt" any driver. Financially or otherwise... Uber pays EVERY fine! So that is not an issue.
> 
> I offer to assist any new driver into a licensed vehicle.
> 
> ...


I'm not taking any sides on this, but I do have a point or question. I believe you if you say UberX is illegal in Australia, but a driver with the right lawyer could argue that you knowingly requested that illegal activity to take place and are part of the crime. Sure a regular rider (client) could claim that they didn't know that UberX is illegal, and that might hold up in some courts, but you Sir have the knowledge of this being illegal and still take riders and then arrest the driver. If it was in my state and you arrested someone, in turn that driver could ask that you be arrested also for being part of his illegal activities, and/or could be viewed as entrapment, by you requesting something illegal and having that person believe you will paying for that service. I wonder if someone could get away with getting drugs, sex or what could be illegal, getting the service and then pay or not pay for it, then just call the police to arrested the supplier. I guess you could say you had sex with that person to prove they were illegally selling it or snuff a couple of lines to prove it really was drugs. Anyways, you get what I'm saying, you could be viewed as part of that illegal transaction, you by knowing its illegal. Here in my state (California) there was an uncover police force put out to find illegal hailing of cars, but they could only come to the window and ask the driver if he/she would take them somewhere, but they were not allowed to enter the vehicle they can only ask the question of intent. You have videos of yourself taking illegal rides. Humm??. Best of luck to you, hope your plans work out for everyone involved.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I do.


Well, then you're a hypocrite. I didn't think that needed to be pointed out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Humm??. Best of luck to you, hope your plans work out for everyone involved.


He's making these " Citizens Arrests" for the sole purpose of attracting attention to the issue, and in turn, forcing the hand of the Regulators into taking some action. 
As far as I know, none of the arrested UberX drivers were actually charged by the police.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not going to read your diatribe and parse through it!


Hear's the thing - we read what you post, we see the articles, we look at the snips. We take our time to digest the information you wish to pass out to your definition of illegal drivers here Maybe you don't hate the rideshare drivers, but you don't have any love for them.



chi1cabby said:


> *There is a world of difference in my stance on equity in regulations and you @@DjTim & @@UberRey saying that I implied that cabbies lives are more valuable than UberX Drivers.*


My only problem is that when on one hand you want to talk about "equality" and "regulations" and that rideshare people should follow these rules, but I would say that maybe 80% of cab drivers, or licensed taxi drivers don't follow the same rules. You can't have it both ways. The reason there is so much press around rideshare is due to it's "sheik" factor. It's NEW, HIP, Better then Old Navy Jeans. All the press about Taxi or car services and the shit rides people get are now back page stories.



chi1cabby said:


> *It's one thing not to like my stance but it's another thing to paint me as an UberX Driver Hater!*


Maybe it's not your intent, but your posting style says different.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't want to personally attack you. There is no need. Your post history tells which line you stand on. No one can fault you on that - your in deep with the cab business, and really I don't think there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Implied or not - you are on the side of regulations and generally rideshare drivers aren't following the regulations. What I don't like is the fud that is thrown around that rideshare drivers are not safe or a good alternative to taxi service.
> 
> Are we going to beat a dead horse now?


With reported accident rates of UberX drivers in Vegas of one accident about every 20,000 miles (assuming an average of 5 miles per trip) it is very clear UberX drivers are dangerous on average. Not to mention the actual accident rate is much higher than reported accidents.

For some reason Uber leaked that info in Vegas, but I would bet they don't want those numbers coming out.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Well, then you're a hypocrite. I didn't think that needed to be pointed out.


Please - tell me how I am a hypocrite. I have no problem defending my position here. I'm not bating you into an argument, I just would like to understand how you feel I am speaking out of both sides of my mouth on anything related to drivers and taxi stuff.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Please - tell me how I am a hypocrite. I have no problem defending my position here. I'm not bating you into an argument, I just would like to understand how you feel I am speaking out of both sides of my mouth on anything related to drivers and taxi stuff.


With your "I do" post, you admitted to thinking it was okay to generalize taxi drivers as unprofessional, while decrying those who generalized Uber drivers as unprofessional.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Maybe it's not your intent, but your posting style says different.


That is Your Opinion, and you are entitled to your opinion. But you not entitled to your sweeping judgement of me, my posts or my stance.

And in my book, @DjTim , you have not yet earned the right to ask me to defend myself or my actions On Behalf of UberX Drivers & Cab Drivers Alike.

I have defended myself on this forum before, and have asked the forum to pass collective judgement on me before:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/should-i-stay-or-should-i-go.2743/


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> With reported accident rates of UberX drivers in Vegas of one accident about every 20,000 miles (assuming an average of 5 miles per trip) it is very clear UberX drivers are dangerous on average. Not to mention the actual accident rate is much higher than reported accidents.
> 
> For some reason Uber leaked that info in Vegas, but I would bet they don't want those numbers coming out.


So I went on a Google expedition. Guess what, It's really hard to find some statistics around Taxi drivers and how many reported accidents happen, weird right?

Heres one from 2006 and NYC, it's old so I'm sure there some fresh stuff, but it's hard to find right now:



> Accidents
> • Medallion taxicabs were involved in 4,270 crashes (accidents) reported to the
> New York State Department of Motor Vehicles in 1999.
> • 3,041 of these crashes involved personal injury and 10 involved a fatality.
> ...


Link to the PDF: http://www.schallerconsult.com/taxi/taxifb.pdf

I would LOVE to compare apples to apples with the car services in Nevada, but guess what - that's not PUBLIC information. It's hard to tell if the statistic you throw around up there is above or below average when it's the only information publicly available.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

One thing's for sure: every injured party in a taxi accident is getting justly compensated. The same cannot be said for Uber accidents, not when commercial insurance is not mandated by Uber.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> With your "I do" post, you admitted to thinking it was okay to generalize taxi drivers as unprofessional, while decrying those who generalized Uber drivers as unprofessional.


Yes I do think it's okay, when the general consensus, meaning, ask any general person on the street of their opinion on taxi drivers. I bet 9 out of 10 would think they are below average. Yup - that really sucks. It goes along with the general consensus of fast food workers, or any other person making lower wages. All I can say is - get a better PR or marketing firm for the Taxi unions of the world.

I do feel sorry for the drivers that don't suck. I wonder if there is a company that has some pier review system that would eventually fire the bad drivers, or have a low rating....


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> One thing's for sure: every injured party in a taxi accident is getting justly compensated. The same cannot be said for Uber accidents, not when commercial insurance is not mandated by Uber.


I would love to see some public data on that. Most of the press articles around how insurance companies handle accident claims generally aren't good. Why do you think there are so many billboards around "Break your neck, call me so you can get a check..."


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> So I went on a Google expedition. Guess what, It's really hard to find some statistics around Taxi drivers and how many reported accidents happen, weird right?
> 
> Heres one from 2006 and NYC, it's old so I'm sure there some fresh stuff, but it's hard to find right now:
> 
> ...


Here's the deal. My drivers drive 20,000 miles every 3 months. If they were getting into accidents every 3 months, the cost of my insurance (if I could even get it) would make it prohibitive for me to operate.

Not all Uber drivers are like you Tim. You may be safe and conscientious and passionate about what you do and would probably be a good driver for my company but I don't consider you an average driver.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That is Your Opinion, and you are entitled to your opinion. But you not entitled to your sweeping judgement of me, my posts or my stance.
> 
> And in my book, @DjTim , you have not yet earned the right to ask me to defend myself or my actions On Behalf of UberX Drivers & Cab Drivers Alike.
> 
> ...


You can't have it both ways. If you wish to pass judgement on anyone, you don't have a choice but to be judged yourself. Welcome to the public view and the internet.

Who really gives a **** on asking a place to "pass collective judgement" on oneself. That's like asking a friend "Do I look pretty?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Here's the deal. My drivers drive 20,000 miles every 3 months. If they were getting into accidents every 3 months, the cost of my insurance (if I could even get it) would make it prohibitive for me to operate.
> 
> Not all Uber drivers are like you Tim. You may be safe and conscientious and passionate about what you do and would probably be a good driver for my company but I don't consider you an average driver.


And that's totally fair. I would also expect that if you had a driver get into an accident that it's very possible the employee is looking for another job. Also, please don't think I'm saying I'm a perfect driver - I never will say that. I'm lucky that I've not been hit knock on wood.

My problem with statistics, you can change them around to fit your needs. Metrics are always flawed because it still uses people to calculate them. Insurance companies will NEVER release their driver data, because it tells you what their risk is and most of the time tells you what that company is worth.

All I wish to say is that - when you want to compare companies and safety ratings, you need to have a second set of data. I would love to see the accident to mile ratio of the car and taxi services in Nevada. If it's lower then Uber - let's all get the pitchforks out. If it's higher, then someone ****ed up and hired a bunch of unprofessional drivers that pay their regulations and taxes.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Who really gives a **** on asking a place to "pass collective judgement" on oneself. That's like asking a friend "Do I look pretty?


Who gives a **** about what You think?
I know I don't!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Who gives a **** about what You think?
> I know I don't!


And neither does most of the people here. But - I would still buy you a beer if we were in a bar. I think that is what separates us.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> The reason there is so much press around rideshare is due to it's "sheik" factor. It's NEW, HIP, Better then Old Navy Jeans.


 Have you seen the recent press on Uber. Let's just say it wasn't exactly glowing. The "sheik" (sic) factor is starting to wear off.


DjTim said:


> Yes I do think it's okay, when the general consensus, meaning, ask any general person on the street of their opinion on taxi drivers. I bet 9 out of 10 would think they are below average. Yup - that really sucks.


Let's keep it real. These are just the top tweets from Uber_CHI search results right now:


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And this one takes the cake!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Have you seen the recent press on Uber. Let's just say it wasn't exactly glowing. The "sheik" (sic) factor is starting to wear off.
> 
> Let's keep it real. These are just the top tweets from Uber_CHI search results right now:


 (removed attachments to keep it short)

Well - It's hard to compare that to all the other driving services out there, since the 30 or more cab companies don't have a single twitter feed.

One thing I remember from my past is around some information with focus groups. If you have a bad experience, you will tell 12 of your friends. If you have a good experience, you will only tell 4.

If I had time to tweet about every bad experience, my twitter would just look like I'm an old **** complaining about everything.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I don't think that those tweets are in any way representative of UberX Drivers.
I'm just asking you to keep some perspective and balance when it comes to passing judgement on All Cab Drivers and All UberX Drivers.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't think that those tweets are in any way representative of UberX Drivers.
> I'm just asking you to keep some perspective and balance when it comes to passing judgement on All Cab Drivers and All UberX Drivers.


I try and keep balance, but at times it's good to play devil's advocate. Here is what I want to stress - there isn't a "central" complaint mechanism that (at least respective to Chicago) that is publicly available. If a company hangs their welcome mat out on Twitter, Facebook - your going to see 12 x of the complaints. It's hard to keep an objective point of view when all you see is bad stuff.

I'm trying really hard not to defend Uber here. It's hard to stay in the center of an argument, when one side is only Uber - and when you say anything contrary to what's being out out there, you only look like the defender of what your speaking out against.

If I had to compare things, lets look at American Airlines, United Airlines, Delta Airlines. All have Twitter feeds. All you see is how they ****ed up by loosing luggage, how they canceled flights whatever. Maybe every 100 tweets do you see "Hey you did a great job putting me in a plane, getting me from ORD to PHL. It just doesn't happen.

I think we all know there is always going to be a good side and a bad side. And maybe my point of view is really bad of cab companies and 80% of the people they employ. The thing is it is very rare to be able to say you have had a good cab ride period. I know you are a cab owner and driver. I also bet you are the 20% of the good guys. I just don't understand how you can defend the 80%. I personally will take a bus and drive over and backup again over every single bad Uber driver.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pithiness is your friend.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Pithiness is your friend.


Then maybe we should make this place like twitter and only allow 140 characters. But until then, I do prefer to explain my point of view with long run-on sentences


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I made no such implication, and you know that.
> You seem to think that it's okay for UberX drivers to operate in violation of local laws, and any action to force compliance is taking money away from UberX drivers. Yet it's the illegally operating UberX Drivers who are in fact taking money away from legally operating Cab Drivers.
> 
> And then you go on to hurl insults on these Cab Drivers. There is a lot of faux self justification in that stance.
> ...


 Your entire reply is filled with implications... But let's get back on topic. You said UberX drivers take money out of the pockets of hard working cabbies. That _implies_ that you think cabbies have more of a right to make a living than UberX drivers.

I insulted no cabbies in my post. I echoed the sentiment of many of my riders. Telling a dirty person than they need a bath is _not_ an insult. It is also a FACT that much of the dissatisfaction between riders and cabbies is the language barrier. There is nothing more frustrating than giving directions to a person who does not speak your language. You can get off your high horse. It's not an insult.

You just used the words, "You seem to think..." I'm sorry, but do I mince words? Am I ever unclear about a point? If I mean to say something, I will _say_ it. Don't put words in my mouth.

Did you seriously quote a _blog_ as your source of statutory law in Dallas? I can't even respond to that in a tone bereft of sarcasm and vitriol... You test my ability to hold my tongue, sir.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That is Your Opinion, and you are entitled to your opinion. But you not entitled to your sweeping judgement of me, my posts or my stance.


*cough* didn't you _just_ do that to me? Hello pot!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I made no implications.
I passed no judgements.
Cab Drivers operate in compliance of laws and regs. In Dallas, and most other jurisdictions, UberX Drivers operate in violation of laws & regs.

And yes, an article in the Dallas Observer that actually links to the text of the proposed Dallas City Ordinance is a reliable source.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, lets look at this from an Australian perspective as this is where Russell is operating. Uber is a slippery beast to catch, authorities even in the US are targeting drivers for breach of regulations. Russells actions although I dont agree with, are having an effect. Uber cannot respond that the authorities are protecting a cartel.

Are uber trying to stop Russell? Uber say all publicity is good publicity, but I have picked up clients that are now cautious about uber regarding the insurance issue Russell has raised. So we may be able to say in this case Russell is doing a good job.

The taxi drivers here for as long as i can remember have been immigrants, or new Australians. It was always a way for them to get a start in this country. It used to be the Greeks and Italians, then it was Eastern Europeans for a short time, a few from the middle east and now they are from India. These immigrants traditionally have always being willing to put in the 12 hour shifts to provide an income and employment base for their family and countrymen. Rarely do you find an Australian born taxi driver these days. Most people are unwilling to put in the hours into what may be seen as a thankless job. Many people complain about the bad service but never complain to the companies or the authorities, so it can be said we get what we settle for.

For those people who join uber X to provide a better service than the the taxis should just become taxi drivers. Improve the service and make money legally, work within the regulations with the proper insurance and make everyone happy.

Here in South Australia there is a real concern about what may happen if uberx is unleashed. All car manufacturing in this country will cease
in 2017. This may result in the loss off over 3000 jobs in this state. The last thing we need is 1500 uber x drivers trying to make an income under those circumstances.

I do have sympathy for anyone in financial hardship who have turned to uberx for some financial relief, and who are decieved by uber, but there is, i believe a viable alternative.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberRey said:


> That _implies_ that you think cabbies have more of a right to make a living than UberX drivers.


They DO have more of a right to make a living IF they are following laws and regulations. Why is this so hard to comprehend?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Eric in L.A. said:


> I don't think arresting drivers who are making pennies in comparison to the money that Uber is making is really going to win a lot of fans amongst the drivers. Especially not the ones who get placed under a citizens' arrest. This is what I want to know Russell. If I were driving you, and you arrested me, why would I then want to work with you to legitimize? I'd probably be pissed at you for inconveniencing my time and costing me fares.
> 
> I'll tell you something. I've researched what it would take for me to "get legitimate" so to speak here in Los Angeles so I could drive for a limo or black car service, and I may eventually do it if I find that I really enjoy spending my nights driving and don't get more wicked leg cramps like the ones that knocked me out of commission my second weekend (third weekend I was fine.) But starting up, already slightly behind on bills (Uber has helped me catch up in a hurry AND take my kids on a fun weekend outing,) I couldn't afford it right away from what I could tell and I wasn't sure if I was really going to like driving for that sort of service. Now? I'm more inclined to try to "get legitimate" and if the other "side gig" I am trying to get doesn't pan out in the next couple months then I will probably go ahead and do it.
> 
> ...


THREAD #7/ ERICing in L.A.: Glad to see
a Bosox Ballcap (worn correctly). I'm
familiar w/ those legcramps. Try a cou-
ple of mouthfuls of mustard: the tumeric
will quickly alleviate your symptoms.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Russell said:


> Now, I appreciate that many UberX drivers are on this forum but I ask you please try to apply objectivity and imagine you were licensed and UberX started stealing your livelihood and misleading drivers, eventually to only not only pay a whole load less than was the norm but to also take a whopping 20% (oops an ever increasing %) form the lot!


That is called the free enterprise system. It's been going on since the American Revolution. When computers went into manufacturing and they needed less workers. The workers were laid off. Do I fell bad about them losing there jobs, yes, but that is life. I know, I lost my job, twice. You have to adapt.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> That is called the free enterprise system. It's been going on since the American Revolution. When computers went into manufacturing and they needed less workers. The workers were laid off. Do I fell bad about them losing there jobs, yes, but that is life. I know, I lost my job, twice. You have to adapt.


The reason people are objecting so much is because this iteration of the "free enterprise system" is basically just law breaking and giving the finger to the state. You call that innovation?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

driveLA said:


> If it was illegal the 2 cops that have pulled me over while ubering with passengers in the back seat would have arrested me.
> 
> It's a grey area is all. Not my fault the government, insurance companies, etc. move like snails and haven't figured out how to work with something that obviously is going to become the norm.
> 
> Ya Uber can stop being jackasses when it comes to certain things but like I said, you guys would be smart to learn who your enemies really are.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Not all cops know the law, or give a crap about you driving a unlicensed ********* without proper insurance.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> With reported accident rates of UberX drivers in Vegas of one accident about every 20,000 miles (assuming an average of 5 miles per trip) it is very clear UberX drivers are dangerous on average. Not to mention the actual accident rate is much higher than reported accidents.
> 
> For some reason Uber leaked that info in Vegas, but I would bet they don't want those numbers coming out.


Just curious where you read about the one accident every 20K miles. If that is true it is causing the insurance rates of EVERY driver to go up. Not just uber drivers.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Guys, lets look at this from an Australian perspective as this is where Russell is operating. Uber is a slippery beast to catch, authorities even in the US are targeting drivers for breach of regulations. Russells actions although I dont agree with, are having an effect. Uber cannot respond that the authorities are protecting a cartel.
> 
> Are uber trying to stop Russell? Uber say all publicity is good publicity, but I have picked up clients that are now cautious about uber regarding the insurance issue Russell has raised. So we may be able to say in this case Russell is doing a good job.
> 
> ...


He's been on TV like 6 or so times, radio more and in the papers twice a week. Don't know who he knows but hurting uber he sure is. There is not a driver doesn't know him. Taxi and HC drivers all appreciate what he does and we all know he is doing the right thing. Apparently they are trying to take him to court but haven't seen that just heard on the trunk. Anyone know anything. Apparently he is doing something big before Xmas which will sting like a ? Anyone hear about that even?


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> He's making these " Citizens Arrests" for the sole purpose of attracting attention to the issue, and in turn, forcing the hand of the Regulators into taking some action.
> As far as I know, none of the arrested UberX drivers were actually charged by the police.


Newspapers reported one has and 72 fined now since he started. He's made a difference. I know a lot of drivers are waiting on the word for a mass phone return. Hopefully before Xmas.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Heh, this guy gets called out and shit on by everyone in his first thread, so he makes a new one and tries to get support. Dude, give up, you are failing. Even the police told you to stop when you tried your "citizens arrest" bullshit lol.


wrong there! He's done nearly 10 and apparently a massive blitz coming soon everyone is talking about. Has he even been charged yet? No. Have Uber taken him out? No. He's done more than the guys being paid to enforce the law which is there for a reason. Go figure. In Aus the feelings were dead against him from public but watch the Channel 10 show to see how that's sure changed. I hope he does it. Beat Uber X that is. Uber is good for us but they lied to every legit driver and I hope the rumours are true. Not sure where you got your info from but police seem to be on his side. Group of them at court were praising him and the fact he stands up to these Uber people. We need a few more like him around the word and maybe you would all be happier when the result = better pay and conditions without being exploited because that's where this heads but X drivers can't see past tomorrow. Long term drivers getting screwed will cheer at every arrest and now I play the videos for every client 99% like the action too and they all think he's got guts. Gotta say I am inclined to agree. Don't see anyone else taking such a stand.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh yeah the ch10 link here worth a watch but he does something pretty stupid too


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know what to think of this because we are properly certified here. I do know if some one got in my face trying to citizens arrest me I'd be awfully angry. I also know that my car is a 'no duty to retreat' zone and if someone tries to drag me out of it I have the right to leave their corpse on the sidewalk.


----------



## Red-Uber (Jan 12, 2015)

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE for him to try that S_ _ _ with me!!!! I would show him how to detain someone very well!!! Then I would articulate that he attacked me and I had to defend myself. What a ****** bag. Why would you try to prevent people from doing a harmless thing to make some money. Just dont get it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Red-Uber said:


> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE for him to try that S_ _ _ with me!!!! I would show him how to detain someone very well!!! Then I would articulate that he attacked me and I had to defend myself. What a ****** bag. Why would you try to prevent people from doing a harmless thing to make some money. Just dont get it.


With the new rate cuts russells actions could be seen as a public service in saving uber drivers from loosing money


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The reason people are objecting so much is because this iteration of the "free enterprise system" is basically just law breaking and giving the finger to the state. You call that innovation?


sounds like the dec of ind to me. LOL i see why stalinboy hates it.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

**** Uber it's time to @arrestinguber all day. This company is BS and this needs to be done .


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> **** Uber it's time to @arrestinguber all day. This company is BS and this needs to be done .


so arrest other drivers? are you mad (insane)? with that mentality why not just go work for a cab company?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

If I find out I can do what Russell is doing here in Miami I'm gonna put a few sweet YouTube videos of me getting it done here. This is my payback to Uber for lieing to me and a true statement as to how I feel about this company.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> If I find out I can do what Russell is doing here in Miami I'm gonna put a few sweet YouTube videos of me getting it done here. This is my payback to Uber for lieing to me and a true statement as to how I feel about this company.


Follow him on twitter & ask him is the easy way.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

First time seeing this thread.

What Russell doesn't tell you guys is he has to ping like 100 drivers to find the 1 idiot who will succumb to a citizen's arrest.

It is like standing on a street corner and when some guy walks across the road when the sign clearly states with its big red hand 'Do Not Cross', you detain him under citizen's arrest. Do you really think you will get loyal followers this way?

It is more likely that Russell is not - cannot - ping someone to lure them into a citizen's arrest. He literally would have to peer into standing cars, see someone's Uber app online, and then knock on the window, get the driver out of the car, detain them, etc etc.

So yeah, you have to be one in a million (see 'low IQ') to fall for these tactics.

Please try this in Miami, lmao. I'll bet you get shot before you make 3 citizen's arrests.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

He got a point , imagine you wanted to start a small bussiness or service but had no option but to pay money to UBER , well in transportation no one is mandated to pay UBER
I say get licensed it cost a lot less than what you pay UBER with out the bull


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> Does anybody feel street level drug dealers should not be arrested?


Ridiculous comparison- -


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Ridiculous comparison- -


Right, because your law breaking activity is so much more forgivable than the drug dealers activity!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Listen, there are a lot of kids pitching nickels of weed that shouldn't be arrested and jailed either. Not gonna get into a debate over bad marijuana laws but arresting and sending kids to jail for a minor non-violent crime is a drain on our nation, and does not help anyone. Especially when about 15 states have legalized its use. That needs to be fixed.
But this is about Uber..and....
- - you dont know if Im breaking any laws or not, you dont know what kind of license or insurance I have- -so be careful about accusing someone of "law breaking activity"..

thank you


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Listen, there are a lot of kids pitching nickels of weed that shouldn't be arrested and jailed either. Not gonna get into a debate over bad marijuana laws but arresting and sending kids to jail for a minor non-violent crime is a drain on our nation, and does not help anyone. Especially when about 15 states have legalized its use. That needs to be fixed.
> But this is about Uber..and....
> - - you dont know if Im breaking any laws or not, you dont know what kind of license or insurance I have- -so be careful about accusing someone of "law breaking activity"..
> 
> thank you


Funny how "I don't know how you are licensed" but you are not claiming to be.
the only beef I have with UberX is that I had to Jump through 3 months of expensive hoops to get my cab on the road and UberX hasnt. Travis would rather employ a village of lawyers to continue doing the WRONG thing than try and correct the current situation and let and insist on UberX becoming licensed and insured at a commercial level.

So are you licensed? if you are I'll redact.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Travis would rather employ a village of lawyers to continue doing the WRONG thing than try and correct the current situation and let and insist on UberX becoming licensed and insured at a commercial level.


Thats hard to argue with man. Travis is the master of double talk. He would rather not not even bring up the issue of UberX drivers getting the proper insurance. States have different laws and different takes on the insurance issue. Im NJ Geico threatened to cancel my insurance - I guess if I never told them they would never know,,but I did and I pay more because I only do this P/T and I watch the mileage - but I don't think its "special" insurance?
If anyone is waiting for Travis to do the right thing and be honest about this situation- -they,re gonna have a long wait


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> Follow him on twitter & ask him is the easy way.


I think twitter CENSORED his account.

Come on @twitter, Ubers a "big boy" they can take care of themselves. I may or may not agree with his tactics but CENSORING an account for their views should be outlawed.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Vexus said:


> First time seeing this thread.
> 
> What Russell doesn't tell you guys is he has to ping like 100 drivers to find the 1 idiot who will succumb to a citizen's arrest.
> 
> ...


. Shooting me while my boy records it on video would be a great YouTube video and more reason y Uber should be banned


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> . Shooting me while my boy records it on video would be a great YouTube video and more reason y Uber should be banned


I agree? lol...

Point is, it is a really poor tactic to prey on the complete idiots who will fall for citizen's arrest. Like @jackstraww said; if you wrongfully detain someone who does have commercial insurance and does know the law, you will go to jail for a long time and face a sweet lawsuit. This is America son!

Please, get you wrongfully arresting someone on tape. See how your life changes.

To arrest someone you have to witness them breaking the law, and since it is not illegal to pick people up, and it is not illegal to use Uber to be a payment processor, you have to politely ask the driver if he has commercial insurance, and really just have a complete idiot be the driver who falls for your 10 questions before you can ask him to step out of his private vehicle so you can arrest him....

Good luck man... please post videos... I want to see your first arrest by Friday.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is some news for you Russell. Good luck in your idiotic quest, lol.

http://nyp.st/1x7qvaE


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Vexus said:


> I agree? lol...
> 
> Point is, it is a really poor tactic to prey on the complete idiots who will fall for citizen's arrest. Like @jackstraww said; if you wrongfully detain someone who does have commercial insurance and does know the law, you will go to jail for a long time and face a sweet lawsuit. This is America son!
> 
> ...


You forgot the license plate issue. I've driven commercially in three states now. All of them require a certain type of people transport plate. TLC in NY, livery in Mass, For Hire in NC.
In all three of these states the laws on the books say you may not transport humans for hire without one of the accepted license plates.
In Mass, it's a very logical proccess- and freakin easy. 
Show up at Motor Vehicles with an insurance stamp for livery insurance, they give you a livery plate. I can even tell you cities where they have separate livery licensing. In an hour in Mass you can be legit.
Russell should get himself deputized! Certainly there is some city somewhere who wants a professional Uber Stomper? Hell I'd do it for a stipend!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The REAL problem with enforcement is happening at the state and federal level.
for instance, Charlotte has clear and delineated law for transport (PVH Board).
If PVH were ALLOWED to enforce Uber right now, I'd get deputized for Part time enforcement. 
I'd stand at the Epicenter, wait for a Millennial to get into the BACK of a newish model Nissan Altima for example.
stop the driver. Three questions would pretty much determine that it was a ride share;
"Where did you meet your "friend"? Why did she get in the back? Let me see your Uber phone..."
First time offenses...
$50 no driver permit
$50 no vehicle permit
$50 no For Hire tag (plate)
$50 improper insurance to transport. 

The commission I could make!!!
And those are only first offense.
they increase incrementally.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The REAL problem with enforcement is happening at the state and federal level.
> for instance, Charlotte has clear and delineated law for transport (PVH Board).
> If PVH were ALLOWED to enforce Uber right now, I'd get deputized for Part time enforcement.
> I'd stand at the Epicenter, wait for a Millennial to get into the BACK of a newish model Nissan Altima for example.
> ...


Here's to helping your fellow man! (?)

Like I said, complete idiot to let you search their property, to sit there and answer your questions. To clarify; you have to witness a crime. You can't walk up to someone at a stop light and ask them, "Did you steal this car?" and then jump them and detain them when they jokingly answer yes.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> $50 no driver permit
> $50 no vehicle permit
> $50 no For Hire tag (plate)
> $50 improper insurance to transport.
> ...


You stop and hassle the wrong dude,,you,ll be spending that commission paying your hospital bill


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The REAL problem with enforcement is happening at the state and federal level.
> for instance, Charlotte has clear and delineated law for transport (PVH Board).
> If PVH were ALLOWED to enforce Uber right now, I'd get deputized for Part time enforcement.
> I'd stand at the Epicenter, wait for a Millennial to get into the BACK of a newish model Nissan Altima for example.
> ...


Get a life. Seriously.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Ridiculous comparison- -


Why?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Here is some news for you Russell. Good luck in your idiotic quest, lol.
> 
> http://nyp.st/1x7qvaE


Less Cabs would work in favour of the Black Fleet also.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> . Shooting me while my boy records it on video would be a great YouTube video and more reason y Uber should be banned


You would need to have some level of involvement from the authorised enforcement agencies.

Simply book A UBERX car and direct them to a gated driveway. Once in the gates close. Waiting enforcement officers then take over. You provide proof of the "ride for hire & reward" they can check the drivers Bonafides. If he does have the requisite permits and insurance all is good he can carry on and make hay whilst the sun shines. If not that should be another $10,000 that Uber contributes to the city's tax take.

I have no idea why city and state government's don't use more of a Uber's billions of dollars to fix all their unfunded & under funded public programs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> You stop and hassle the wrong dude,,you,ll be spending that commission paying your hospital bill


Really? You are suggesting some of your compatriots would attempt to assault deputized law enforcement? 
Seriously...


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Really? You are suggesting some of your compatriots would attempt to assault deputized law enforcement?
> Seriously...


First of all not ALL states allow for citizens' arrests, every state has different laws governing _when _a private citizen can make an arrest.
*http://www.artofmanliness.com/2011/12/06/how-to-make-a-citizens-arrest/*
Im not suggesting _that I _would do much of anything. Jersey guys must have that rep.....(maybe its fair ,,maybe not)
What I meant to say is,, in addition to the legal consequences, you're also putting your own personal safety at risk. Every guy will need to weigh the risks and rewards and decide when he thinks it's worth it to take justice into his own hand*.*
Ive lived up here on and off for 57 yrs and I never heard of anyone being deputized
Maybe down south were you are. Up here , when you called the cops , (you really dont think your gonna cuff and take a driver away yourself ,do you??)- they would have a lot more questions for you than an uber driver.

Before you deputize yourself neighborhood sheriff, there are a few things you need to know about making a citizen's arrest. If done properly, and you detained someone with a few felonies you can become the local hero. For an Uber issue??? You could just end up looking like a Gomer Pyle . . Up here that title is like mall cop..or auxiliary peace officer..
Done improperly, you,ll be at the receiving end of an expensive lawsuit or even criminal charges.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> First of all not ALL states allow for citizens' arrests, every state has different laws governing _when _a private citizen can make an arrest.
> *http://www.artofmanliness.com/2011/12/06/how-to-make-a-citizens-arrest/*
> Im not suggesting _that I _would do much of anything. Jersey guys must have that rep.....(maybe its fair ,,maybe not)
> What I meant to say is,, in addition to the legal consequences, you're also putting your own personal safety at risk. Every guy will need to weigh the risks and rewards and decide when he thinks it's worth it to take justice into his own hand*.*
> ...


deputization is done by a police agency, whether it is here in Mayberry (yuk yuk yokels we are) or up there in Hackensack (hey Pauley! Howyadooin?).
I would never attempt to behave in such a rediculous manner unless gainfully employed by a police agency.
your anti ******* references were hilarious, if almost racist.. I'm from Boston and NY I've only been south since Halloween.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> whether it is here in Mayberry (yuk yuk yokels we are) or up there in Hackensack (hey Pauley! Howyadooin?).


 -

Yo, talk about stereotypes- -All my Sicilian family and friends ..near Hackensack... have thier own driver/bodyguard and a Cadillac to get them around


----------

